# Drop RDA Vs dead rabbit



## clydern (15/9/18)

Hey guys. So I own a dead rabbit and I am really loving it but I can't help but think about the drop RDA.(which I never tried ) ..so my question is..what do you guys think is better ? 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (15/9/18)

I never tried the drop and never really like the dead rabbit but the drop dead is very good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## clydern (15/9/18)

Rafique said:


> I never tried the drop and never really like the dead rabbit but the drop dead is very good


I again heard bad things about the drop dead. I am super conflicted now. Everybody told me it's dissapointing. 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/9/18)

clydern said:


> I again heard bad things about the drop dead. I am super conflicted now. Everybody told me it's dissapointing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


What did u hear ? I love my dead rabbit and the drop is one of the popular RDA. I was expecting the combination of both will be an even better RDA. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (15/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What did u hear ? I love my dead rabbit and the drop is one of the popular RDA. I was expecting the combination of both will be an even better RDA.
> 
> Sent from aPhone


I heard that it's overrated and that the flavour is lacking..but I would like to own one and see for myself. I've seen alot of people selling their drop dead. But I can seem to decipher my dead rabbit..is the flavour so good because it's spitting juice in my mouth ? Or is because it's just that good 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/9/18)

clydern said:


> I heard that it's overrated and that the flavour is lacking..but I would like to own one and see for myself. I've seen alot of people selling their drop dead. But I can seem to decipher my dead rabbit..is the flavour so good because it's spitting juice in my mouth ? Or is because it's just that good
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



My dead rabbit used to spot a lot of juices, I started using flash wicks supper staggered wire and that seems to have solved the problem, also I keep the coil as low as possible. 
Honestly any RDA/RTA that doesn't spit some juices in my mouth makes it a flavour less for me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (15/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> My dead rabbit used to spot a lot of juices, I started using flash wicks supper staggered wire and that seems to have solved the problem, also I keep the coil as low as possible.
> Honestly any RDA/RTA that doesn't spit some juices in my mouth makes it a flavour less for me too


I should actually adjust my coil height then.. because on mine you the coils are on the same level as the air holes 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (15/9/18)

clydern said:


> I heard that it's overrated and that the flavour is lacking..but I would like to own one and see for myself. I've seen alot of people selling their drop dead. But I can seem to decipher my dead rabbit..is the flavour so good because it's spitting juice in my mouth ? Or is because it's just that good
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



I sold my dead rabbit because I needed cash I will buy another this month. The air flow is very smooth and I got good flavor from it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## clydern (15/9/18)

Rafique said:


> I sold my dead rabbit because I needed cash I will buy another this month. The air flow is very smooth and I got good flavor from it.


I am enjoying my matte black one..but I will pick up a drop tomorrow and just see how I like it 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSM500 (16/9/18)

Haven't tried the dead rabbit or the drop dead but I have the Drop and it's very good. Air flow is very smooth and flavour is awesome. I've used it in single and dual coil mode. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

clydern said:


> I am enjoying my matte black one..but I will pick up a drop tomorrow and just see how I like it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


did you get your drop yet?


----------



## clydern (21/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> did you get your drop yet?


No..I just bought a flav 24 so money is tight ATM 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

clydern said:


> No..I just bought a flav 24 so money is tight ATM
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


damn. i was going to bring mine with to the meetup tomorrow along with the rabbit for you to try but i go to go to hangklip for the day.


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

Im the prous owner of a Dead Rabbit and a Drop Dead but ive never even used a drop.

I can say by far that the drop dead is anything but dissapointing with its huge plumes of vapor and sensational taste i can personally garantuee that it is definitely worth the buy. Does it out rank the dead rabbit... no.... is the dead rabbit better... no

The only bad point to the drop dead is the fact that the posts are dssigned opposite to the DR so it makes it slightly difficult to use. Emphasis on the slightly part


----------



## clydern (21/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> damn. i was going to bring mine with to the meetup tomorrow along with the rabbit for you to try but i go to go to hangklip for the day.


Geez man. I will probably buy next month 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> Im the prous owner of a Dead Rabbit and a Drop Dead but ive never even used a drop.
> 
> I can say by far that the drop dead is anything but dissapointing with its huge plumes of vapor and sensational taste i can personally garantuee that it is definitely worth the buy. Does it out rank the dead rabbit... no.... is the dead rabbit better... no
> 
> The only bad point to the drop dead is the fact that the posts are dssigned opposite to the DR so it makes it slightly difficult to use. Emphasis on the slightly part


I am more of a restricted draw guy..and they told me the drop dead is slightly more restricted than the dead rabbit

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

clydern said:


> Geez man. I will probably buy next month
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



honestly, drop dead before dead rabbit. the top cap sits looser on the drop than the barrel sits on the deck. where as it’s the opposite with the rabbit. i’m using the rabbit for squonking and very little dripping and drop for dripping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> honestly, drop dead before dead rabbit. the top cap sits looser on the drop than the barrel sits on the deck. where as it’s the opposite with the rabbit. i’m using the rabbit for squonking and very little dripping and drop for dripping.



I dont really have a problem with the barrel being tight on my DR but when it comes to the priest cap that thing sigts tighter than (enter socially unnaceptable metaphor here because i dont want to get banned) almost so much so that i fear my orings will rip but the standard barrel i have no issue.

However i stand to be corrected but the drop dead has a locking mechanism so that makes the rda easier to remove from your mod.

Havnt squonked woth any of my rdas so cannot comment there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/9/18)

Modyrts said:


> that thing sigts tighter than (enter socially unnaceptable metaphor here because i dont want to get banned)



Spandex on a 600kg woman? (where's the run away emoji?)

 (This will have to do  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

